# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  1η Παγκύπρια Έκθεση Αλιείας – Ναυτικό Σαλόνι 2008

## Κυριάκος Μαύρος

Το πρώτο Σαββατοκυρίακο του Μαΐου θα έχουμε και το πρώτο ναυτικό σαλόνι στην Κύπρο. Η Έκθεση έχει προγραμματιστεί για τις 2, 3 και 4 Μαϊου, στο Παλαιό Λιμάνι Λεμεσού, με ειδικά διαμορφωμένο χώρο όπου θα γίνεται και δοκιμή σκαφών. Επειδή δεν είδα (ακόμη τουλάχιστον) ιδιαίτερη διαφήμιση της εκδήλωσης, θεώρησα καλό να πληροφορήσω (αν μη τι άλλο) τα μέλη του ναυτιλία για το γεγονός.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορούν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να βρουν στην ιστοσελίδα της Έκθεσης:
http://www.boatingfishingfair.com/index.html

Προσωπικά συγχαίρω τους διοργανωτές και εύχομαι να γίνει θεσμός αυτή η έκθεση.

Κυριάκος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλή επιτυχία ευχόμαστε.

----------

